# Olympia 2011



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2011)

Jaroslav Horvath 10 weeks out:

Ronnie.cz > Jaroslav Horváth 10 týdnù pøed Olympia 202 Showdown 2011


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2011)

Phil Heath Shoulders

PHIL HEATH BLASTS SHOULDERS!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2011)

Jay Cutler Chest

Jay Cutler - Chest Training


----------



## Curt James (Jul 10, 2011)

If Cutler brings decent conditioning to the stage then he'll take another Sandow.

Anyone disagree and, if so, who would be your pick to possibly unseat the current Mr. Olympia?

Branch Warren? Kai Greene? Phil Heath? _Someone else?_


----------



## maged (Jul 11, 2011)

phil heath


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 11, 2011)

I think that Jay is in for some trouble this year. I really like Wolf but his high lats take away from his killer physique. Phil looks amazing on his own but next to the bigger guys he isnt so impressive. I think if Branch can do a little better than he did prep wise at the Arnold he will win. I am a big fan of Evan and I will take him as my dark horse pick.


----------



## big60235 (Jul 11, 2011)

I feel the same way, if Jay can bring it and be spot on with his current size it will make him unstoppable. If he is not 110% then I think Phil Heath has a great shot at the win, he is looking enormous and seems to be real lean starting off.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 11, 2011)

Curt James said:


> If Cutler brings decent conditioning to the stage then he'll take another Sandow.
> 
> Anyone disagree and, if so, who would be your pick to possibly unseat the current Mr. Olympia?
> 
> Branch Warren? Kai Greene? Phil Heath? _Someone else?_





No way they will beat Jay Cutler!! I believe he will win as long as he wants to. he knows he has to bring it bcos of kia,phil,branch,etc. We will see awesome JC this year. I approve this message.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 11, 2011)

If Kai Green comes shows up with spot on conditioning then he will win.  But if Jay brings the same package hes brought the last couple years then he will have his 5th.  He's white, hes got the hair, and most importantly hes signed with TEAM MUSCLETECH.  

To add I dont like Kai Greene very much, but the guy is fucking huge.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 11, 2011)

You guys are right...


----------



## yerg (Jul 11, 2011)

Cutler for sure!!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Crank (Jul 12, 2011)

jay is one big mofo....


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 12, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> YouTube Video


Wolf has NO calves.  Massive everywhere else though


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2011)

Branch Warren Shoulders

"Big as a House!" Branch Warren Trains Delts


----------



## SuperLift (Jul 16, 2011)

jc would be my guess. He is massive and well proportioned.


----------



## caaraa (Jul 18, 2011)

If Cutler brings decent conditioning to the stage then he'll take another Sandow.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2011)

Not crazy about the Cutler/Coleman freak-sique. Symmetry needs to be brought back. Cutler is much more symmetrical than Coleman ever was, but I'm hoping a more symmetrical physique will rule over. 

Heath for the win.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 18, 2011)

heres Greene Centopani and Heath.  cant get more to upload.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 18, 2011)

I honestly don't know.  It's not close enough to tell.  If Cutler comes back like he did last year, it's all over.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

Did you guys hear Ronnie Coleman might come back to compete again?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2011)

ItsMrGreen said:


> Did you guys hear Ronnie Coleman might come back to compete again?



 

Sorry what did you say?


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Sorry what did you say?



Bodybuilding.com - The Return Of Ronnie Coleman?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2011)

ItsMrGreen said:


> Did you guys hear Ronnie Coleman *might* come back to compete again?



Anything is possible, but I'd guess... NO WAY IN HELL that's going to happen.

Also, Evan Centopani stated he's giving the 2011 O a pass.

*evan centopani will not compete in the 2011 mr. olympia - Google Search*


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Anything is possible, but I'd guess... NO WAY IN HELL that's going to happen.
> 
> Also, Evan Centopani stated he's giving the 2011 O a pass.
> 
> *evan centopani will not compete in the 2011 mr. olympia - Google Search*



That would be crazy if he came back lol and are you serious?!?!?! I was looking forward to seeing Evan competing that sucks!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2011)

ItsMrGreen said:


> Bodybuilding.com - The Return Of Ronnie Coleman?



It _would _be great to see him in Miami and on stage at the Masters World Championships.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2011)

ItsMrGreen said:


> That *would be crazy if he came back* lol and are you serious?!?!?! I was looking forward to seeing Evan competing that sucks!



The fans would go nuts. And it would probably mean a big payday for the Big Nasty!

Evan announced that some time ago.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

Curt James said:


> The fans would go nuts. And it would probably mean a big payday for the Big Nasty!
> 
> Evan announced that some time ago.



Haha yeah they would and damn I never knew well thats a debby downer


----------



## Gfunk (Jul 20, 2011)

I like Kai green.. I like his life story coming up from nothing in and becoming one of the top pros.. Very inspirational


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 20, 2011)

Gfunk said:


> I like Kai green.. I like his life story coming up from nothing in and becoming one of the top pros.. Very inspirational



Have you ever read his bio on his facebook? Its inspiring.


----------



## Gfunk (Jul 20, 2011)

ItsMrGreen said:


> Have you ever read his bio on his facebook? Its inspiring.


no but i watch his youtube videos ‪Kai Greene Tribute‬‏ - YouTube favorite video..


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2011)

Gfunk said:


> no but i watch his youtube videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got to see him guest pose in NY in 2007. 







He always comes up with some crazy performance. Here it looks like the Lion King!






YouTube Video















Met him at a seminar in Edison, New Jersey in 2008 at the Apollon Gym.






The one and only Dayana Cadeau was there as well!


----------



## Gfunk (Jul 20, 2011)

thats pretty cool.. the only pro i got to meet was branch warren.. that dudes legs are like tree trunks.. massive..


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2011)

^^^^ Never met Branch. Awesome!

I wonder where he'll place this year. He's been getting more respect from the judges in recent years it seems.

Thought I'd contribute these shots of Greene _found on teh Interwebz!_


----------



## skinnyd (Jul 21, 2011)

Curt James said:


> If Cutler brings decent conditioning to the stage then he'll take another Sandow.
> 
> Anyone disagree and, if so, who would be your pick to possibly unseat the current Mr. Olympia?
> 
> Branch Warren? Kai Greene? Phil Heath? _Someone else?_



Cutler looks great and will be hard to beat he's my pick and would love to see him win again.


----------



## Gfunk (Jul 21, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> Cutler looks great and will be hard to beat he's my pick and would love to see him win again.


If I had to pick someone to upset cutler it would be phil heath but yeah I don't really see anyone beating cutler if he comes in tip top shape..


----------



## Curt James (Jul 21, 2011)

^^^^ Agreed.

More Kai Greene...


----------



## Curt James (Jul 21, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> *Cutler *looks great and will be hard to beat he's my pick and would love to see him win again.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 21, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Gfunk (Jul 21, 2011)

Curt James said:


>



That picture is so ridiculous.. Look at the striations on his legs.. Was this the 09 olympia when he took back his title from Dexter


----------



## Curt James (Jul 21, 2011)

^^^^ Yes, 2009 Olympia.


----------



## JeepKuntry (Jul 22, 2011)

Cutler will take it, I think Branch will take 2nd.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jul 22, 2011)

If Jay Cutler comes in spot on shape, I think he will win because f his overall symetry.  My Top 5 is 1) Cutler 2) Heath 3) Greene 4) Warren 5) Wolf

I think that both Kai Greene & Phil Heath will make this very close this year.  If Cutler doesn't win, one of these two will.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 22, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> If Jay Cutler comes in spot on shape, I think he will win because f his overall symetry.  My Top 5 is 1) Cutler 2) Heath 3) Greene 4) Warren 5) Wolf
> 
> I think that both Kai Greene & Phil Heath will make this very close this year.  If Cutler doesn't win, one of these two will.


I think branch is a contender as well


----------



## skinnyd (Jul 28, 2011)

cutler for sure.

I would like to see what he takes day to day to stay that big.


----------



## jbzjacked (Jul 29, 2011)

Gfunk said:


> I like Kai green.. I like his life story coming up from nothing in and becoming one of the top pros.. Very inspirational




Im pulling for Kai Green too... hes just one of my favorites


----------



## jbzjacked (Jul 29, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> cutler for sure.
> 
> I would like to see what he takes day to day to stay that big.



Protein and creatine bro...


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

bump!


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

I wanna ronnie come back to olympia

the legend


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

kai green is my favorite


----------



## hulk7510 (Aug 2, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> cutler for sure.
> 
> I would like to see what he takes day to day to stay that big.


muscletech!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 2, 2011)

arnold!!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 12, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> YouTube Video



What year is this? I hear "Frankie Goes to Hollywood" in the background!


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 16, 2011)

Kai Greene is taking it this year.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 16, 2011)

^bump this guys got it right


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 16, 2011)

Everyone is huge, it's gonna be whoever peaks at the right time


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 16, 2011)

Phil Heath for the win.
Jay is best when he's hungry, and he tends to slack off when he's already got the title (but the fact that he's defending his title is a big factor in the show. Meaning that if heath and cutler looked closely matched, cutler would take it.) 
Wolf is going to surprise alot of people (in either a good way, or a bad way.)
Branch is going to show up freaky and blocky as always.
Greene is going to miss the top 3 in general.
Centopani's sitting the 2011 mr olympia out this year.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2011)

Michael Kefalianos - Odyssey To The 2011 Mr. Olympia on Vimeo


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 22, 2011)

K.Dallas said:


> Everyone is huge, *it's gonna be whoever peaks at the right time*



And who stays uninjured.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 22, 2011)

Speaking of injuries Curt, Branch Warren is out of the 2011 Olympia.  I just read an article that said he tore a quad tendon in his left leg.  Not good for Branch or his fans.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 22, 2011)

Branch Warren Suffers Torn Quad Tendon Injury, is Out of 2011 Mr Olympia!!


----------



## acewragge (Aug 22, 2011)

Damn that sucks.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2011)

Quest for a Sandow Part 2: Kai Greene trains legs 6 weeks out from the Olympia!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2011)

Phil Heath Trains Arms 7 Weeks before the Mr.Olympia 2011


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2011)

Jay Cutler - 4 weeks out of 2011 Mr. Olympia


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 26, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> Jay Cutler - 4 weeks out of 2011 Mr. Olympia



ouch!


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 28, 2011)

i miss the guys in the late 90's and even early 2000's. they had the best physiques. guys today like health do not have the type of physiques to be crowned mr.o


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2011)

Flex Lewis on Hams

FLEX TRAINS HAMS! - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2011)

2011 Road To The Olympia: Jay Cutler's Champion Back Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2011)

2011 Road To The Olympia: Phil Heath's Challenger Back Workout


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 5, 2011)

jay will take it this year again


----------



## Curt James (Sep 8, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Speaking of injuries Curt, Branch Warren is out of the 2011 Olympia.  I just read an article that said he tore a quad tendon in his left leg.  Not good for Branch or his fans.



Saw that.  Damn shame.



Gregzs said:


> Jay Cutler - 4 weeks out of 2011 Mr. Olympia



Gregzs, you are the man for posting movies and bodybuilding news! 



bigdtrain said:


> jay will take it this year again



Seems inevitable.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Curt!

Flex Lewis Back training

TRAINING TO WIN! - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2011)

Phil Heath's Quest for A Sandow - 9 days Out


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 10, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> Phil Heath's Quest for A Sandow - 9 days Out


He looks good but the only one who can uncrown Jay is Kai.  He is the only one who can match Jays width.


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 10, 2011)

kai will not be next o, i know who next o will be after jays turn is done, and it makes me sad to think


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 10, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> kai will not be next o, i know who next o will be after jays turn is done, and it makes me sad to think


who do you think should win, politics aside?


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2011)

Dennis Wolf Trains Shoulders 3 Weeks Before 2011 Mr Olympia


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 10, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> Quest for a Sandow Part 2: Kai Greene trains legs 6 weeks out from the Olympia!


 holy fuck kai greene actually has something to say. great attitude. good for him. i dont think he has a chance this year tho. itll be the same one, two as last year.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 10, 2011)

Flex is a thick fucker. lil Branch. Anyone think he has the frame to hold enough weight to move up with the bigs?


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 10, 2011)

heath will be mr o.  maybe not this year but soon


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 10, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> Flex is a thick fucker. lil Branch. *Anyone think he has the frame to hold enough weight to move up with the bigs?*



I thought he _did _just qualify in an Open contest. Makes an amazing 202 (212?) competitor!

*James "Flex" Lewis' Competition Record* (according to Tim Fogarty's Muscle Memory website)

2003
British Championships - IFBB, Junior, 1st

 2004
Mr Britain - NABBA, Junior, 1st
British Championships - IFBB, Junior, 1st
European Championships - NABBA, Junior, 1st
Mr Universe - NABBA, Junior, 1st

 2006
British Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 1st

 2007
British Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 1st
British Championships - IFBB,  Overall Winner 

 2008
Europa Supershow - IFBB, Open, 7th
Europa Supershow - IFBB, LightWeight, 1st
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 3rd
Tampa Bay Pro - IFBB, Open, 7th
Tampa Bay Pro - IFBB, LightWeight, 2nd

 2009
Atlantic City Pro - IFBB, LightWeight, 1st
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 5th

 2011
*European Pro - IFBB, 3rd*
Grand Prix England - IFBB, LightWeight, 1st
New York Pro Championships - IFBB, LightWeight, 2nd

Yes, the European Pro contest was an Open competition for Flex. He placed third to runner-up Roelly Winklaar and Overall champ Ronny Rockel.

Placed ahead of Robert Piotrkowicz, Toney Freeman, Essa Obaid, Sergey Shelestov, and about ten other IFBB Pros.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 10, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> kai will not be next o, *i know who next o will be after jays turn is done, and it makes me sad to think*



You got my attention. _Who?_


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 10, 2011)

lnvanry said:


> ouch!



Watching that made me so damn anxious! Fuck it looked evil! Crazy!


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 10, 2011)

it will be phil heath. the judges really are liking him, and i do not think he is deserving. jay should win this year, and probably will, but his o stage winning cycle will soon run out, and then someone else to cycle up there


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 10, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> it will be phil heath. the judges really are liking him, and i do not think he is deserving. jay should win this year, and probably will, but his o stage winning cycle will soon run out, and then someone else to cycle up there


 on the money


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 11, 2011)

If Phil wins it will be complete bullshit.  Both Kai and Jay DWARF phil when lined up next to each other.  Also, Phil doesnt have that hard, dense, grainy muscle that Kai and Jay have.  Heres a new video of Kai added by Mike Pulcinella a few days ago.
Building Something Beautiful - Kai Greene speaks about the Olympia, 2011 - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2011)

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com...-quads-3-weeks-out-from-the-2011-olympia.html

4x Mr Olympia Jay Cutler Demolishes Hamstrings


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2011)

Dennis Wolf Wreaks Havoc on Hams and Calves!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2011)

Eugene Mishin: 2 Weeks Before the 2011 Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2011)

Robert Burneika 2 Weeks Out from Tijuana and 3 Out from the O!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2011)

Jay Cutler: Last Filmed Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2011)

202 Champ Kevin English Preps to Defend his TItle One Week Out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2011)

Guy Cisternino Detonates Delts One Week Out from the 202 Showdown


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2011)

Jose Raymond Eradicates Delts 6 Days Out from Final 202 Showdown


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2011)

202 Competitor James Llewelyn 5 Weeks Out from the Showdown


----------



## RAWS n More (Sep 13, 2011)

Jay will demolish all!!!


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## BP2000 (Sep 14, 2011)

That pic was when he had a nice tight 6-pack.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 14, 2011)

*Videos - Multimedia - www.ktnv.com*





Olympia Weekend, the most prestigious event in the world of bodybuilding, returns to the Orleans Arena, September 16-17.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 14, 2011)

I believe this is current...


----------



## Curt James (Sep 14, 2011)

And here are two great animated gifs created by my friend "Kenny Kola" of Rx Muscle:


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I believe this is current...


simply insane


----------



## Curt James (Sep 14, 2011)

That pic was posted in response to a board member stating they heard Jay was _off_. lulz

*NOT *off.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2011)

Victor Martinez - Adapt and Survive


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2011)

The O Days Skadi Frei 3 Days Out Last Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2011)

The O Days Evgeny Mishin 3 days out Training and Interview Part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2011)

The O Days Alina Popa 2 Days Out Interview and Training


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2011)

It's on!

The O Days Mr Olympia Athleten Meeting


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2011)

Ronny Rockel Entladetraining und Interview The O Days 2011


----------



## Curt James (Sep 16, 2011)

*http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2011-olympia-webcast/
*
About an hour until...

_*SHOWTIME!!!*_


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Bodybuilding.com: 2011 Mr. Olympia FREE Live Webcast, Sponsored By MuscleTech!
> *
> About an hour until...
> 
> _*SHOWTIME!!!*_


YEAH BUDDY!  is mr olympia pre judging tonight or is it tommorrow night?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> If Cutler brings decent conditioning to the stage then he'll take another Sandow.
> 
> Anyone disagree and, if so, who would be your pick to possibly unseat the current Mr. Olympia?
> 
> Branch Warren? Kai Greene? Phil Heath? _Someone else?_



Phil Heath. I like his symmetry better than Cutler. I hate Cutler. IMO he's overrated.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 16, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> YEAH BUDDY!  is mr olympia pre judging tonight or is it tommorrow night?



The webcast just started (9:45 p.m. EST), but not aware of the order of events.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Phil Heath. I like his symmetry better than Cutler. I hate Cutler. IMO he's overrated.



Phil _could _win.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 16, 2011)

The male competitors are well represented in this thread. Let's take a look at the competitors in _Female _Bodybuilding.

Will _anyone _be able to challenge Iris Kyle in this year's Ms. Olympia? 
















Iris Kyle





Yaxeni Oriquen Garcia





Debi Laszewski










Sheila Bleck















Dayana Cadeau





Heather Foster





Alina Popa





Cathy LeFrancois





Skadi Frei-Seifert





Helle Nielsen










Brigita Brezovac





Nicole Ball





Mahann Mendoza





Tina Chandler





Kim Buck





Monique Jones















Kim Perez


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 16, 2011)

Mrs. Olympia - Iris Kyle.  Mr. Olympia - Kai Greene


----------



## BigBill (Sep 17, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Mrs. Olympia - Iris Kyle.  Mr. Olympia - Kai Greene



Never gonna happen....It's nice to dream big though........


----------



## spark (Sep 17, 2011)

Where can we watch olympia?  Online?  Anyone have a link?


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 17, 2011)

spark said:


> Where can we watch olympia?  Online?  Anyone have a link?


type in bodybuilding.com olympia 2011 it will come up


----------



## BigBill (Sep 17, 2011)

Butt all is good...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 23, 2011)

That last black girl is super hot...nice and thick!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 23, 2011)

The Olympia was a fantastic show this year. Was able to follow the threads on *IronMagazine*, Rx Muscle, as well as Bodybuilding.com's webcast!


----------

